# AACA...how long does the Processing time take for skills to be assessed??



## NLF (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey,
Im in the process of submitting my qualifications to be assessed. Applying under Subsection 189. How long does it take for AACA to revert back with a positive reply??? The website mentions 20 weeks....

But has it got done sooner (anyone whos been through this)))

Thanks!!!


----------



## naveenshakil (Aug 26, 2013)

hi! im planning on getting my skills assessed from AACA too..did you get yours back yet? how long did it take?


----------



## NLF (Jul 10, 2013)

naveenshakil said:


> hi! im planning on getting my skills assessed from AACA too..did you get yours back yet? how long did it take?


Hi Naveen, will be sending across the application mid next month..awaiting some pending documents to come by. A li'l sceptical and hoping it goes by positive....have a missing subject 'Communications' as it wasnt included in any of our semesters of BArch 2004 (Mumbai Uni). I pray n hope that doesnt pose as a reason for a negative result. 
Having said that, completed my MArch from Uni of Sydney 2005....I hope they consider that and it goes positive.
Are you including your Employment related docs??? (although they dont review it) and Where did you complete your degree??

Thanks a ton mate...All the best for the rest!!!


----------



## naveenshakil (Aug 26, 2013)

I dont think that would be too much of a problem seeing as how you've also done your Masters from Sydney. I hope it all goes well.
I have done my Masters...only Bachelors i hope THAT doest go against me!

Yes this work experience is a bit of a dilemma. AACA doesnt assess work experience and I think its important. How much work experience do you have? we should stay in touch!


----------



## NLF (Jul 10, 2013)

naveenshakil said:


> I dont think that would be too much of a problem seeing as how you've also done your Masters from Sydney. I hope it all goes well.
> I have done my Masters...only Bachelors i hope THAT doest go against me!
> 
> Yes this work experience is a bit of a dilemma. AACA doesnt assess work experience and I think its important. How much work experience do you have? we should stay in touch!


I just hope n pray that it goes through positive!! Then the EOI and Visa Application should be a breeze!! 
Yes the work experience bit is confusing&#8230;but don't wanna leave no stone unturned and will send it anyway. 
I have a total of 8years & 3 months work experience (including the employment before completing my masters) otherwise if I calculate it after masters it comes to 6 years approx.

Yup, we shuld stay in touch&#8230;I'll inbox u my gmail ID. Can share our milestones n tips, thanks mate!!


----------



## naveenshakil (Aug 26, 2013)

in what format are you sending in the work experience? are you sending it to AACA or uploading it onto skill select.
WOW i wish i had that much experience. I only have 2.5 years, out of which 1.5 years was in melbourne. I was then on a bridging visa for 1.5 and couldnt work. when i got the work restrictions lifted, no company was inclined to hiring an employee on a BV. 
also, i dont know if my bachelors from uk would be seen equivalent to aust standards, do you know anything about that?


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi,
regarding assessing time, I have some friends who received the answer after a month. The 20 weeks is just a precaution, in case they get busy.
You do not send your experience episodes to AACA, they need only your diploma and coursework. 
check out their site http://www.aaca.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/ and read Form M

Naveen, you said you sent me e PM, but I didn't receive any.

Cheers


----------



## naveenshakil (Aug 26, 2013)

hi thanks for replying!
thats strange you didnt get it ill send again.

have you sent yours to AACA?
Also, what about work experience? who assesses that? on their website they say they only do education.
but on DIAC they say you're relevant assessing body should verify work exp too.


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

You know architects are not like any other people . This applies to Australians as well.

You need to send your file by post, cannot upload it on-line. You need to pay by check, cannot pay on-line.


----------



## naveenshakil (Aug 26, 2013)

hahaha the truest statement, we architects are a breed of our own! happy to see someone else comprehends this!!


----------



## naveenshakil (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Alnaibii, I have a few questions to ask.
how long was your bachelor degree? mine was only 3 years from uk. however, i believe that it had all the components that australians study. 
if the 3 years are not sufficient, would i be able to provide AACA with work experience that may make up for it?


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Naveen,
In my University we study 6 years for Diploma, which is equivalent to Master, but to call yourself MArch you needed to study another year for a Master's degree. That was the way 9 years ago when i finished. Now they got into this Bologna system, so you are MArch after 6 years. 
I think 3 years for BArch is the Australian way, similar to UK.


----------



## naveenshakil (Aug 26, 2013)

thanks for replying.

yes 3 years ba is the same as in australia, however, aaca says minimum 5 years of education to get a positive assessment for migration purposes.
and because of that, i think it will be very difficult to get a positive. if they assessed work as well, i believe my work experience would have made up for the lack of 2 years.


----------



## azeemjaved (Sep 2, 2013)

*employment assessment*

is there anyone can tell me who assess your employment in australia?

is there any special body like aaca ?


----------



## naveenshakil (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi.
If you are wanting to get it assessed for immigration purposes, AACA does not do that.
However, if thats not the case, and you're wanting to get registered etc I think you need to double check their website but i think they do that. You have to do an APE etc and show work logbooks/sheets.


----------



## azeemjaved (Sep 2, 2013)

what is APE ?


----------



## naveenshakil (Aug 26, 2013)

Architectural Practise Examination. I believe you have to do this if you wish to be registered in Australia? I would call them up and ask all your questions as they would know more than I do!

Architects Accreditation Council Of Australia thats their website.


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, I just got my letter from AACA. It took 11 weeks (10 for the assessment and 1 in the mail).
It's positive, so I can say now it was worth waiting 

Cheers


----------



## naveenshakil (Aug 26, 2013)

hiiii alnaibii! im so glad to hear you got positive assessment. one step closer!

im waiting for my skills assessment too from vetassess..please hope and pray i get it positive


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi naveen, good luck with that!

But I thought you were an architect, why did you send the file to Vetassess?


----------



## naveenshakil (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey..
I contacted AACA and basically since i do not have the minimum of 5 years of education, I've decided to go for architectural draftsperson. and for that VETASSESS is the assessing body.


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

I see. But is Architectural Draftsperson on SOL or CSOL?


----------



## paki girl (Apr 29, 2014)

naveenshakil said:


> Hey..
> I contacted AACA and basically since i do not have the minimum of 5 years of education, I've decided to go for architectural draftsperson. and for that VETASSESS is the assessing body.


Dear Naveen,
You posted about a year back. I wanted to ask you about your assessment from VETASSESS. I graduated as an architect but AACA has not accepted my course. I wanted to know if i can apply as drafts person? 
What was your experience?


----------



## Kev457 (Sep 5, 2014)

I received my skills assessment from VETASSESS after only 6 weeks. I don't know if I was just lucky or if this is a real sign that processing times are getting shorter.

I did submit a request for urgent processing (because applications for NSW nomination was opening in October) but it was denied.

The assessment was for the occupation of "university lecturer". I have worked in this job for almost 7 years in Australia on a 457 visa.


----------



## abhi23 (Apr 26, 2015)

*Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) Provisional Assessment of Academic Qualification in Architecture*

Hello - I am a Oman based RIBA Chartered Architect & a LEED professional accredited by the US Green Building Council, who has more than 13 years' experience working on various projects in India and Middle East. I have graduated from university in India in 2001 and am considering to apply for work visa in Australia.

Not sure how does Architects Accreditation Council of Australia *(AACA)* works. Can anybody please advise me if it is worth proceeding with Overseas Qualification assessment?

Also, they have now introduced requirement of 2 page letter justifying that the education is equivalent to Australian standard. Can anyone please advise the format/content?

Also, please advise me if it is useful to do it myself rather than getting it done by an agent.

Thanks! 
Abhijeet


----------

